# Bows - clips vs rubber bands?????



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi all...still a newbie -- 3rd day on SM -- a total newbie to the maltese world

Questions:
who is Marj and where can i get her bows? other good places to buy bows???

I bought both clip bows and those with 2 rubber bands. The clip is the only kind I seem to be able to use so far, but they are heavy and fall out quickly. It also scares me to use the clip ones, as it seems it could hurt her little head when she plays.

The pretty show bows I have are made with 2 rubber bands. How do I put them on? I am afraid of crushing the bows as I have to somehow have to twist them around (I'll have to twist them around at least 3 times for them to stay in) the topknot to secure them -- with my giganormous fingers...

Any help would be suggested --- scary though cuz once I get your help to have these bows go on --- I'll need to buy me one in EVERY color and style :chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I love bows by Marj!
here's her website : M'Lady's Dog Bows - Home Page

I'd always go for bands -they are safer. a clip bow can easily fall out and a dog could swallow it.

The way I put bows on Milo is as follows:
I tie up his hair firstly with a plain band and then put the bow over - I only use one of the bands on the bow(the other is incase the 1st breaks).


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have used both, I have problems with the clips breaking. I have many beautiful bows that I can know longer use I think next time I will look for the plastic clips


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Marg's bow's are beautiful:wub: and she ship's fast:thumbsup:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I have used both, I have problems with the clips breaking. I have many beautiful bows that I can know longer use I think next time I will look for the plastic clips


You can order the clips and hot glue them on so you can use the bows. Here are the ones that I use...30mm Ribbon And Bows Oh My! and anyone can order the wholesale price. So far I haven't had one clip break.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a dozen or so of Marj's bows with metal clips and have never had trouble with them breaking. Also, by placing the clip between two sections of hair underneath a standard band there is little chance of them falling out without your rugrat first pulling the entire band out.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

jenniferhope423 said:


> You can order the clips and hot glue them on so you can use the bows. Here are the ones that I use...30mm Ribbon And Bows Oh My! and anyone can order the wholesale price. So far I haven't had one clip break.


 
Thanks, i have been so bummed about not being able to use them. It has been the middle section on the clip that came out and without it the bows woudn't stay in Matilda's hair. do you make any with the plastic clips? I bought some bows at a craft show here in Yuma she used plastic clips they seem to work well


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, like the links and tips to finding the clips!

HELP -- those bows I did buy have 2 rubber bands, but how do I get my giganormous fingers to wrap the 2 rubber bands twisted around several times? Do I do both at the same time? Are my bows that I bought goofy?


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Hedy,
I use both. I think I like the clips the best. I got mine from jenniferhope423. They are so cute and so well made. I love them.

Darlene and MiLey


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Thanks, i have been so bummed about not being able to use them. It has been the middle section on the clip that came out and without it the bows woudn't stay in Matilda's hair. do you make any with the plastic clips? I bought some bows at a craft show here in Yuma she used plastic clips they seem to work well


 
Paula, I've had that to happen to my barrettes too and found a way to fix it. Daisy sent me some bows and something to keep the bows from slipping. You can take that spongy shelf liner and cut it in little strips then glue it on the back of the barrette. It keeps them from slipping around. You could glue in one and try it and then if you need too you could glue one of top of that one to make it fit tighter. I hope this helps with your barrettes.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi! I'm Marj! I'll try to answer your questions.

First of all, the two bands on the bows are for placement only, not to be twisted around and around to make the topknot. Your bows will last much longer, too, if you make the topknot first.

The key is to make the topknot first, then just pop the bow on top. You can use both bands or just use one and kept the second one as a backup.

JMM did a wonderful tutorial for us:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/54041-every-day-top-knot-pictorial.html

Here's another good one:

Topknots shared by Linda Grimm and Maria Lelinho starring Rocky! Many Thanks!

Bands are much safer, especially for puppies as barrettes are a choking hazard. Bands stay in much better, too.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

jenniferhope423 said:


> You can order the clips and hot glue them on so you can use the bows. Here are the ones that I use...30mm Ribbon And Bows Oh My! and anyone can order the wholesale price. So far I haven't had one clip break.


Wow thanks for this link! I was wondering where I could get some of these, and the price is so good! Order placed  



njdrake said:


> Paula, I've had that to happen to my barrettes too and found a way to fix it. Daisy sent me some bows and something to keep the bows from slipping. You can take that spongy shelf liner and cut it in little strips then glue it on the back of the barrette. It keeps them from slipping around. You could glue in one and try it and then if you need too you could glue one of top of that one to make it fit tighter. I hope this helps with your barrettes.


This is a great idea, too! Do you glue the liner onto the barrette itself or just stick it in there?


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Hi! I'm Marj! I'll try to answer your questions.
> 
> First of all, the two bands on the bows are for placement only, not to be twisted around and around to make the topknot. Your bows will last much longer, too, if you make the topknot first.
> 
> ...


Hi Marj
Thanks for answering my question and for the great links...I understand now...


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

lepetitecosette said:


> Wow, like the links and tips to finding the clips!
> 
> *HELP -- those bows I did buy have 2 rubber bands, but how do I get my giganormous fingers to wrap the 2 rubber bands twisted around several times? Do I do both at the same time? Are my bows that I bought goofy?*


Like I said in my first post - you only use one of the bands as the other is just incase the 1st breaks:thumbsup:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Marjories bows are great, i got some sent to the UK and they came within a week!! And they are just soooo gorgeous too. I go for bands but thats because mya finds it a bit harder to pull them out! shes still a puppy and never keeps a bow in for long lol Its totally up to you what you like best though, why not just order 2 of each and then you can decide? You can always order more later on


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I enjoyed finding out who Marj is (since she was mentioned so many times before), as well as learning so much about these bows. Now I am ready to use the few that I bought -- plus I'll be buying some more today!!!

I especially love the place to buy extra clips + the shelf liner trick to hold the clip in place!! I appreciate everyone sharing their tricks of the trade, and I enjoy seeing all of your siggy's too!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

lepetitecosette said:


> Thanks everyone. I enjoyed finding out who Marj is (since she was mentioned so many times before), as well as learning so much about these bows. Now I am ready to use the few that I bought -- plus I'll be buying some more today!!!
> 
> I especially love the place to buy extra clips + the shelf liner trick to hold the clip in place!! I appreciate everyone sharing their tricks of the trade, and I enjoy seeing all of your siggy's too!!!


Do make sure if you add your own barrettes that you sew them on. They will fall off if you just glue them on and that's when they become a choking hazard. I hot glue barrettes first, then sew them on with heavy duty button and craft thread.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Marj - I just tried to PM you, but your box is full. I sent you an email...it has my email and phone number...trying to place an order 

Hedy


----------



## Lily<3 (Mar 10, 2010)

jenniferhope423 said:


> You can order the clips and hot glue them on so you can use the bows. Here are the ones that I use...30mm Ribbon And Bows Oh My! and anyone can order the wholesale price. So far I haven't had one clip break.


Thanks for sharing the site!
I was searching for those at local craft store and they are pretty $$$!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

jenniferhope423 said:


> You can order the clips and hot glue them on so you can use the bows. Here are the ones that I use...30mm Ribbon And Bows Oh My! and anyone can order the wholesale price. So far I haven't had one clip break.


oooohhh...just looked at this link...i like the clips...will get some for my daughter to make bows...super duper prices and can't find these sizes at Michaels...thanks for this link...

I ordered bows from Marj who has been so nice...i can't wait...now if only I could figure out how to make a proper topknot....:smilie_tischkante:


----------

